# Club for the Working GSD Israeli style



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Hey, Wayne, others are starting those organizations for the working dog you have been talking about.

INTERNATIONAL WORKING GERMAN SHEPHERDS DOG CLUB


My boys would have loved participating when they were little...
YouTube - IWGSDC's Channel


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Very interesting.....the niche in the GSD world is there....question is, what organiztion has the ability to fill it? I am a member, and at one time, I had hoped that would be SDA who filled that "need". Great group of folks, but the organizational structure is still developing. I am a member fo the RSV2000, but will it grow enough to come to North America??

We'll have to wait and see???

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Interesting, but I'd like to see more than an incomplete website and the words of one person.


----------

